# LST help!



## projectpanda831 (Dec 24, 2020)

Im currently doing low stress training on my plants. Some leaves are so big that it overs big areas from sunlight.

My question is...is it safe to pluck a couple off??


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm fairly new at growing myself so hopefully some one with more experience will step in.
I usually trim the lower leaves that are being shaded by the newer growth. 
I also trim the lower branches that are not going to get light.


----------



## BoCoGrow (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm assuming this is an autoflower?


----------



## projectpanda831 (Dec 24, 2020)

BoCoGrow said:


> I'm assuming this is an autoflower?


No, this is a feminized photoperiod.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 24, 2020)

Those larger leaves are choking out any new growth (Fan leaves)
you could safely remove a few of the ones really covering alot of new growth
I try to tuck them up and under before hacking they are the feeder leaves so dont remove all.


----------



## projectpanda831 (Dec 24, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Those larger leaves are choking out any new growth (Fan leaves)
> you could safely remove a few of the ones really covering alot of new growth
> I try to tuck them up and under before hacking they are the feeder leaves so dont remove all.


I tried numerous times to tuck them under but they always seems to get loose. I will only be removing two of these leaves. Im hoping this doesnt damage my yields.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 24, 2020)

That will be fine


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 24, 2020)

Take that big one right up in front of pic and another off the rear area
then see how it looks
Thats what I would do


----------



## projectpanda831 (Dec 24, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Take that big one right up in front of pic and another off the rear area
> then see how it looks
> Thats what I would do


Thanks for your help!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 24, 2020)

Remove the big Fan leaves that are covering bud sites and smothering your plant. Even the Buds use the light very efficiently to grow. Just like  fruit on a tomato plant does,,, buds can use the light to grow just like the fruit on a tree does,,so its okay to thin out fan leaves that is blocking bud or cola growth. Plus you want air to be able to move thru your plant.
Now i will say this. Big Fan Leaves help produce a nice root system. So make sure your far enough along that your focusing on the growth the of colas and buds before removing to many.
When i get so far into flower that my colas are slowing down on getting taller i start removing all bug fan leaves and even medium sized leaves on my buds/colas leaving nothing but small leaves and suger leaves. The buds fking love it.
I remember an old Rastafarian who had grew dank ass weed for yrs wrote.... Your trying to grow buds maan,,not leaves.


----------

